# Music of lutherian rites and is entourage, i got an excellent cd here please read?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

It's on christophorus record, no wonder, did these guys (label disapointed you in the past)
The title in German but i rather not speak in german, i sound like indiana jones black suit nazi when i talk in german, the nazi occulist nerd in the movie, joke end of the story...

So let's not full around the cd is called BBis an der Welt ihr Ende= tout chose a une fin?? iis it how it'S translate, all mean to an end?

Anyway yall find the work of martin luther, Senfl,Di lasso, Hassler, Lechner,, Corzanis, Schein. so this is it folk , time for me to rest, im tired end of the story, take care, i love yah if god fail....to you i wont... 
:angel:

Aurevoir, Goodbye,Arreviderzende, sayonnara ect :tiphat:


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

The disc in question is available to download from Presto Classical where more information is available - https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8362431--lieder-of-the-reformation

You can also listen to samples.


----------

